# eth1 interface disappeared now I have no wireless

## chappy33

During my install my wireless had worked great and was detected right away.  I went to emerge codeblocks and realized that my wireless was no longer working. There is a ton of posts that could help me get it back up and running but all of them at least have an interface to work with. Mine is gone. Here a little information about my system.. Thanks for your time!

Robby wpa_supplicant-0.6.9 # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

Robby wpa_supplicant-0.6.9 # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0f:1f:cc:0b:5c

          inet addr:192.168.2.6  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3102 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2373 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1983516 (1.8 MiB)  TX bytes:374867 (366.0 KiB)

          Interrupt:11

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:68 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:68 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:2988 (2.9 KiB)  TX bytes:2988 (2.9 KiB)

Robby wpa_supplicant-0.6.9 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet (rev 01)

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711EC1 SmartCardBus Controller (rev 20)

02:01.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711EC1 SmartCardBus Controller (rev 20)

02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

Robby wpa_supplicant-0.6.9 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

tg3                    90873  0

libphy                 10978  1 tg3

e1000                  77610  0

fuse                   43123  0

jfs                   135979  0

raid10                 16225  0

raid456                40965  0

async_raid6_recov       3742  1 raid456

async_memcpy             798  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_pq                2282  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_xor               1657  3 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_pq

xor                    12777  1 async_xor

async_tx                1170  5 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_memcpy,async_pq,async_xor

raid6_pq               77480  2 async_raid6_recov,async_pq

raid1                  15543  0

raid0                   5377  0

dm_bbr                  7762  0

dm_snapshot            17813  0

dm_crypt                8843  0

dm_mirror               9415  0

dm_region_hash          5316  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6252  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 43700  5 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           423  0

sbp2                   14727  0

ohci1394               21353  0

ieee1394               50911  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               7174  0

usbhid                 18277  0

ohci_hcd               16480  0

uhci_hcd               15727  0

usb_storage            40542  0

ehci_hcd               27354  0

usbcore                89611  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

aic94xx                55700  0

libsas                 29974  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  309109  0

qla2xxx               184503  0

megaraid_sas           23020  0

megaraid_mbox          21192  0

megaraid_mm             5283  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               32250  0

aacraid                50033  0

sx8                     9557  0

DAC960                 55162  0

cciss                  31541  0

3w_9xxx                23815  0

3w_xxxx                18340  0

mptsas                 36824  0

scsi_transport_sas     15560  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  10093  0

scsi_transport_fc      29016  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6578  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11447  0

mptscsih               20439  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                65551  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22665  0

dc395x                 24852  0

sim710                  1305  0

53c700                 19797  1 sim710

qla1280                16720  0

dmx3191d                7613  0

sym53c8xx              57620  0

qlogicfas408            3613  0

gdth                   70408  0

aha1740                 4584  0

advansys               47447  0

initio                 13069  0

BusLogic               16988  0

arcmsr                 15900  0

aic7xxx                95681  0

aic79xx               104973  0

scsi_transport_spi     15185  6 mptspi,53c700,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     18917  0

pdc_adma                3958  0

sata_inic162x           5673  0

sata_mv                19355  0

ata_piix               16981  0

ahci                   26786  0

sata_qstor              3963  0

sata_vsc                2838  0

sata_uli                1973  0

sata_sis                2690  0

sata_sx4                6514  0

sata_nv                15206  0

sata_via                5329  0

sata_svw                2858  0

sata_sil24              9123  0

sata_sil                5548  0

sata_promise            7117  0

pata_sl82c105           2185  0

pata_cs5535             1602  0

pata_cs5530             3013  0

pata_cs5520             2669  0

pata_via                5619  0

pata_jmicron            1400  0

pata_marvell            1557  0

pata_sis                6407  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            1250  0

pata_sc1200             1898  0

pata_pdc202xx_old       2746  0

pata_triflex            1838  0

pata_atiixp             2397  0

pata_opti               1679  0

pata_amd                6557  0

pata_ali                6147  0

pata_it8213             2311  0

pata_isapnp             1654  0

pata_pcmcia             6733  0

pcmcia                 22405  1 pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          4686  7 tg3,aic94xx,libsas,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core            19867  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            1984  0

pata_ns87410            1725  0

pata_serverworks        3789  0

pata_artop              3228  0

pata_it821x             6370  0

pata_optidma            3018  0

pata_hpt3x2n            3626  0

pata_hpt3x3             1881  0

pata_hpt37x             7795  0

pata_hpt366             3658  0

pata_cmd64x             3580  0

pata_efar               2303  0

pata_rz1000             1686  0

pata_sil680             3221  0

pata_radisys            1899  0

pata_pdc2027x           4291  0

pata_mpiix              1831  0

libata                113675  53 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5535,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_isapnp,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -n

```

----------

## chappy33

Yes 

Robby ~ # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:3340 (rev 03)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:3341 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:24c2 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:24c4 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:24c7 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:24cd (rev 01)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev 81)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:24cc (rev 01)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:24ca (rev 01)

00:1f.5 0401: 8086:24c5 (rev 01)

00:1f.6 0703: 8086:24c6 (rev 01)

01:00.0 0300: 1002:4c66 (rev 02)

02:00.0 0200: 14e4:165d (rev 01)

02:01.0 0607: 1217:7113 (rev 20)

02:01.1 0607: 1217:7113 (rev 20)

02:03.0 0280: 8086:1043 (rev 04)

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# emerge -pv net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware

```

----------

## chappy33

Robby ~ # emerge -pv net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware-1.3  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/

# ls -la

# cd linux

# cat .config | grep -i CONFIG_IPW2100

# cat .config | grep -i │ CONFIG_IPW2200

```

----------

## chappy33

Robby ~ # cd /usr/src

Robby src # ls -la

total 12

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Apr 22 18:43 .

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 4096 Apr 22 15:37 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Apr 20 11:21 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Apr 22 18:43 linux -> linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Apr 25 02:11 linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

Robby src # cd linux

Robby linux # cat .config | grep -i CONFIG_IPW2100

CONFIG_IPW2100=m

CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100_DEBUG is not set

Robby linux # cat .config | grep -i . CONFIG_IPW2200

grep: CONFIG_IPW2200: No such file or directory

----------

## d2_racing

Ok then, can you post this :

```

# lsmod

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## chappy33

Robby linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

tg3                    90873  0

libphy                 10978  1 tg3

e1000                  77610  0

fuse                   43123  0

jfs                   135979  0

raid10                 16225  0

raid456                40965  0

async_raid6_recov       3742  1 raid456

async_memcpy             798  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_pq                2282  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_xor               1657  3 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_pq

xor                    12777  1 async_xor

async_tx                1170  5 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_memcpy,async_pq,async_xor

raid6_pq               77480  2 async_raid6_recov,async_pq

raid1                  15543  0

raid0                   5377  0

dm_bbr                  7762  0

dm_snapshot            17813  0

dm_crypt                8843  0

dm_mirror               9415  0

dm_region_hash          5316  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6252  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 43700  5 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           423  0

sbp2                   14727  0

ohci1394               21353  0

ieee1394               50911  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               7174  0

usbhid                 18277  0

ohci_hcd               16480  0

uhci_hcd               15727  0

usb_storage            40542  0

ehci_hcd               27354  0

usbcore                89611  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

aic94xx                55700  0

libsas                 29974  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  309109  0

qla2xxx               184503  0

megaraid_sas           23020  0

megaraid_mbox          21192  0

megaraid_mm             5283  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               32250  0

aacraid                50033  0

sx8                     9557  0

DAC960                 55162  0

cciss                  31541  0

3w_9xxx                23815  0

3w_xxxx                18340  0

mptsas                 36824  0

scsi_transport_sas     15560  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  10093  0

scsi_transport_fc      29016  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6578  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11447  0

mptscsih               20439  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                65551  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22665  0

dc395x                 24852  0

sim710                  1305  0

53c700                 19797  1 sim710

qla1280                16720  0

dmx3191d                7613  0

sym53c8xx              57620  0

qlogicfas408            3613  0

gdth                   70408  0

aha1740                 4584  0

advansys               47447  0

initio                 13069  0

BusLogic               16988  0

arcmsr                 15900  0

aic7xxx                95681  0

aic79xx               104973  0

scsi_transport_spi     15185  6 mptspi,53c700,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     18917  0

pdc_adma                3958  0

sata_inic162x           5673  0

sata_mv                19355  0

ata_piix               16981  0

ahci                   26786  0

sata_qstor              3963  0

sata_vsc                2838  0

sata_uli                1973  0

sata_sis                2690  0

sata_sx4                6514  0

sata_nv                15206  0

sata_via                5329  0

sata_svw                2858  0

sata_sil24              9123  0

sata_sil                5548  0

sata_promise            7117  0

pata_sl82c105           2185  0

pata_cs5535             1602  0

pata_cs5530             3013  0

pata_cs5520             2669  0

pata_via                5619  0

pata_jmicron            1400  0

pata_marvell            1557  0

pata_sis                6407  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            1250  0

pata_sc1200             1898  0

pata_pdc202xx_old       2746  0

pata_triflex            1838  0

pata_atiixp             2397  0

pata_opti               1679  0

pata_amd                6557  0

pata_ali                6147  0

pata_it8213             2311  0

pata_isapnp             1654  0

pata_pcmcia             6733  0

pcmcia                 22405  1 pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          4686  7 tg3,aic94xx,libsas,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core            19867  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            1984  0

pata_ns87410            1725  0

pata_serverworks        3789  0

pata_artop              3228  0

pata_it821x             6370  0

pata_optidma            3018  0

pata_hpt3x2n            3626  0

pata_hpt3x3             1881  0

pata_hpt37x             7795  0

pata_hpt366             3658  0

pata_cmd64x             3580  0

pata_efar               2303  0

pata_rz1000             1686  0

pata_sil680             3221  0

pata_radisys            1899  0

pata_pdc2027x           4291  0

pata_mpiix              1831  0

libata                113675  53 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5535,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_isapnp,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

Robby linux # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0f:1f:cc:0b:5c

          inet addr:192.168.2.6  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:275 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:213 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:28890 (28.2 KiB)  TX bytes:30229 (29.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:11

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:39 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:39 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:702 (702.0 B)  TX bytes:702 (702.0 B)

----------

## d2_racing

What happens when you run this :

```

# modprobe ipw2100

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## d2_racing

And this :

```

# modprobe ipw2x00

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## chappy33

Robby linux # modprobe ipw2100

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2100 (/lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2100.ko): Invalid module format

Robby linux # dmesg | tail

ipv6: version magic '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions PENTIUMM ' should be '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions 486 '

ipv6: version magic '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions PENTIUMM ' should be '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions 486 '

ipv6: version magic '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions PENTIUMM ' should be '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions 486 '

ipv6: version magic '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions PENTIUMM ' should be '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions 486 '

lib80211: version magic '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions PENTIUMM ' should be '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions 486 '

libipw: version magic '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions PENTIUMM ' should be '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions 486 '

ipw2100: version magic '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions PENTIUMM ' should be '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions 486 '

lib80211: version magic '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions PENTIUMM ' should be '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions 486 '

libipw: version magic '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions PENTIUMM ' should be '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions 486 '

ipw2100: version magic '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions PENTIUMM ' should be '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions 486 '

Robby linux # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0f:1f:cc:0b:5c

          inet addr:192.168.2.6  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:365 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:267 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:37709 (36.8 KiB)  TX bytes:38249 (37.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:11

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:46 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:46 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:828 (828.0 B)  TX bytes:828 (828.0 B)

Robby linux # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

Robby linux # modprobe ipw2x00

FATAL: Module ipw2x00 not found.

----------

## d2_racing

Weird message, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

----------

## chappy33

Robby linux # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1400MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 24 Apr 2010 14:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.rit.edu/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl berkdb bzip2 cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Robby linux # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1395.155

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe up bts est tm2

bogomips        : 2790.31

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:

----------

## NeddySeagoon

chappy33,

```
ipv6: version magic '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions PENTIUMM ' should be '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions 486 ' 
```

tells that you have changed your CPU type between making the kernel and some of its modules.

In short, your kernel and its modules are in a mess.

Rebuild and reinstall your kernel starting with 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make clean
```

This removes all the intermediate files, so make cannot reuse them.

Now build and install your kernel as you did before.

----------

## krinn

considering the list of modules show in his lsmod, he is running the livecd or a seriously bork kernel  :Very Happy: 

with udev and baselayout2 i suppose udev wouldn't load that shit load of modules (ok except if he have all those hardware parts, but i doubt)

with baselayout1 i suppose he don't really have the balls to push all those modules for nothing in autoload.d file  :Razz: 

so a bad chrooting -> messing the kernel build with mixed directory from livecd & his root (and of course ended up with wrong or invalid modules version)

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe a clean install should do the work.

----------

